# Devils Lake Walleye Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Anglers are reporting that fishing has been picking up as water temps are 
slowly increasing. Pike fishing has been excellent, walleye fishing a bit 
tough but getting better, and white bass fishing is just starting to take 
off. Some of the better places for walleyes and pike have been the bridges, 
Pelican Lake, the smaller bays and trees in the Flats, the north end of Six 
Mile Bay, Knutson?s Bay, Mission Bay, Penny Bay, and Skadsens. In these areas 
anglers are jigging in the trees or bridge areas, or pitching cranks such as 
countdowns and shad raps or jigs tipped with plastic into the shallows. Look 
for the warmest water and you?ll typically find the better fishing. White 
bass are starting to show up in most areas of the lake and are being caught 
along with walleyes and pike. Shore fisherman are reporting increased walleye 
and pike success near the bridges and along the rip rap in the Hwy 281/19 area 
in the early morning and evening hours. Cranks, jigs, or lindy rigs with 
leeches have been working the best. For white bass, try pitching jigs with 
twister tails or minnows in the Channel A area, the intersection of Hwy 20 & 
57, the rip rap in Mission Bay, and the Grahams Island road area. Current 
leaders in our monthly big fish contests are Josh Greene with a 23lb pike and 
Kelly Zander with a 8 3/4lb walleye. The largest walleye wins a $50 gift 
certificate and the largest pike a $25 gift certificate. Good Luck & have a 
safe and enjoyable Memorial Day weekend from us at Eds Bait
Shop!!!


----------

